# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  МАВРИН в Одессе! - КЛУБ "ОГНИ" , 19:00

## MSF

*Vinyl Concert Agency и Metal Special Fest представляют!*


БОЛЬШОЙ СОЛЬНЫЙ КОНЦЕРТ!!!


50 лет Сергею Маврину
15 лет группе "МАВРИН"
10 лет альбому "Запрещенная реальность"

МАВРИН
http://vk.com/mavrin_official
http://www.mavrick.ru/

15 ОКТЯБРЯ, ОДЕССА.

КЛУБ "ОГНИ" (Среднефонтанская 26)

СТАРТ В 19:00

*СТОИМОСТЬ БИЛЕТОВ:*

С 25 АВГУСТА ПО 10 СЕНТЯБРЯ 150 грн
С 11 СЕНТЯБРЯ ПО 14 ОКТЯБРЯ 180 грн
В ДЕНЬ КОНЦЕРТА 210 грн

ТОЧКИ РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ БИЛЕТОВ:

В ОДЕССЕ:

- На ул.Б.Арнаутская 38, фотокопицентр "9х13", спрашивать у приемщицы на кассе;

- В торговом доме "Остров", который возле "Привоза", в магазине "Рок Атрибутики" N 109 (на 1-ом этаже) 093 814 17 96 (Хэл);

- Распространитель по Таирова, Черёмушкам 063 128 09 83;

- Распространитель в Центре 063 421 40 46

В ИЛЬИЧЁВСКЕ:

На "Жёлтом базаре" в музыкальном магазине.

- Распространитель по городу 093 900 49 34, 067 749 62 57, (Юра)

ВСТРЕЧА http://vk.com/mavrin_odessa

----------


## MSF

Сегодня 31 августа 2002 - произошел раскол в группе "Ария". После многолетних выступлений в "Арии" ее покинули вокалист Валерий Кипелов (18 лет в группе), барабанщик Александр Манякин (14 лет) и гитарист Сергей Терентьев (8 лет). Оставив "Арию" они образовали новый коллектив, пригласив в него из группы "Маврик" гитаристов Алексея Харькова и Сергея Маврина, выступавшего в "Арии" с 1987 по 1994 год.

----------


## MSF

Репортаж с концерта МАВРИН. 11.10.2013, Донецк 

http://www.froster.org/afisha/report-5646.html

----------


## Man Of War

УЖЕ ЗАВТРА!

----------

